# T5HO fixtures



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

http://growgreenmi.com/t5-4ft-4-tube-designer-system-no-bulbs

If you suspend your light fixture, this one is perfect. Low cost because it is marketed for hydroponics/indoor plant growing instead of aquariums. It does not come with a splash guard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The local, or online, hydroponics shop can supply a lot of items for planted tank people. Some of their growing media are suitable for substrate mixtures. Some of them stock dry ferts at great pricing. Daylight T5HO lamps are usually a bargain as they sell more in a week than a fish store will sell in a year. 

They also sell bulk head connections and plumbing bits that aren't available else where.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Home Depot website carries T5HO 2' and 4' fixtures (2,4,6) not much more after shipping since HD has free shipping. It's also easier to return to the store. I never used it but that's something that's more available to more people locally in a sense.

they also sell the one light fixtures but hsa no reflectors.


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

http://fishneedit.com/4ft4bulbs-with-l44.html

It's not on sale but the quality is amazing! It also comes with 4 free bulbs in various spectrum! These also come with stands to mount onto the rim and can be hung from the ceiling.


----------

